# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  How to access money etc

## South East Asia

Hi guys,

I'm going backpacking around SE Asia at the beginning of 2010 so doing my research now as I haven't travelled much before!


One question I have is, what is the best/safest/cheapest way to access your money while travelling around SE Asia? I'm from the UK and only have a Maestro debit card. I can get a credit card if needs be and just pay it off in full each month by direct debit?

Was literally only thinking of getting a credit card though as obviously a 'VISA Credit Card' is going to be much more widely accepted as opposed to a 'Maestro Debit Card'.

In my research, I've realised that most places accept US Dollars, so will just get out X amount when I move from place to place aswell as getting some of the local currency.

In a way, I think I've answered my own question, but does anyone have any other ideas? (Am planning on 6 months over there by the way)

I look forward to hearing anyone elses advice..

-Will

----------

